# Offene Verbindungen lesen(Ressourcenmonitor lesen)



## Ich123456789 (4. Jun 2017)

Gibt es einen  Weg den Windows Ressourcenmonitor auszulesen ?


----------



## HarleyDavidson (6. Jun 2017)

Schau dir mal den Kommandozeilenbefehl "netstat" und dessen Parameter an.
Eventuell findest du auch hier die Infos die du suchst. Dann kannst du die über den Stream einlesen und verarbeiten.


----------



## Ich123456789 (8. Jun 2017)

Danke gute Idee


----------

